# Wir ziehen um--> Projektresten günstig zu kaufen



## blimaa (15 April 2011)

Hallo Miteinander

Wir dürfen in grössere Räumlichkeiten umziehen! Darum schmeissen wir alle "Projektresten raus". Das sind Sachen welche mal falsch bestellt worden sind oder nur kurz im Einsatz waren, bis man merkte, dass wir es doch anderst lösen müssen. 
Daher gibt es günstige Drehgeber von SEW, Drehgeberkarten für SEW, Sensoren von Baumer und Sick, Lumbergboxen, Stecker, Faltenbalgsauger, Widerstandsgatter von Wago, 3 Phasen Schrittmotor von Berger Lahr, Zeitrelais und Normale Relais von COMAT und vieles mehr.
Stelle alles nun auf Ebay mit Bild und Beschreibung. Nickname:1818Robi

http://shop.ebay.ch/1818robi/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

Gruss blimaa


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (16 April 2011)

Ihr benutzt ein Quad bei euren Projekten???  ROFLMAO:



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## blimaa (18 April 2011)

irgend wie muss man ja den Kaffe holen!


----------



## bits'bytes (18 April 2011)

blimaa schrieb:


> irgend wie muss man ja den Kaffe holen!


ahaaa.... und jetzt wird die Hütte noch mal größer ??


----------



## blimaa (19 April 2011)

nur ein bisschen grösser.
Also hab noch weitere Sachen reingestellt, z.B. 3 Schaltschränke, den 18.5KW Frequenzumrichter und sonst noch ein paar Kuriositäten 
Ihr könnt mir sonst auch per PN einen Preisvorschlag machen für einzelne Teile (es lässt sich auch über die Preise Diskutieren)


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2011)

"Kessel zum Mauern, für Gartenarbeit und und und"    oder für abgebrannte PLCs. 

Frank


----------

